# Oh Dear....



## steve206 (Apr 24, 2012)

After having a good read about calcium build up, and the knock on affect relating to pressures etc., I thought I would have a go at cleaning my 8 year old Gaggia Classic. I followed an online guide on how to take apart, which went well until it came to the cleaning and reassembly. I soaked the boiler in the sink, but I covered the whole boiler, including the element heads. When I reassembled..bang!! Electrics blown. I now realise I should not have done this, but only one element is causing this. I also snapped the steam thermostat putting it back together!

Now, where is the best place for spare parts. Ive seen a brand new boiler on ebay for £35, but what about the thermostat?

P.S. the boiler was heavily pitted and calcified, which was quite suprising.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

i am assuming your on about my boiler on ebay, i can include 2 used thermostats free of charge if you wish. leave a note to remind me

mark


----------



## steve206 (Apr 24, 2012)

gaggiamanualservice.com said:


> i am assuming your on about my boiler on ebay, i can include 2 used thermostats free of charge if you wish. leave a note to remind me
> 
> mark


Excellent! Can you link me just to make sure I get the right seller,


----------



## steve206 (Apr 24, 2012)

There's only 1 seller, so ill order now!


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GAGGIA-BOILER-FOR-CLASSIC-COFFEE-AND-OTHERS-NEW-/400387031205?pt=Coffee_Machines_Makers&hash=item5d38ed40a5


----------



## steve206 (Apr 24, 2012)

Ordered, Thanks Very much!


----------



## steve206 (Apr 24, 2012)

Thought i'd replied to this sorry! The new boiler is perfect, you can see the sorry state mine was in! I found out it was actually the top thermostat that was causing the problems, not the boiler.




























Thanks for all your help though, much recommended!


----------

